
California bans private prisons and detention centers - MilnerRoute
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/california-bans-private-prisons-and-detention-centers/ar-AAIEjNe
======
olivermarks
This makes me extremely happy, terrific news. California usually leads the
nation in initiatives (cigarette smoking, plastic bag bans etc). The challenge
now will be what replaces those commercial jails.

~~~
snagglegaggle
The issue is already the for-profit services inside the state run jails.
Commissary deposits may take 10% straight off the top, or you might be forced
to pay $50 for a thirty minute video call with no visitation available, in
addition to the older milking of call rates.

~~~
olivermarks
Hopefully that evil communications business will be ended too.

------
SirLotsaLocks
hopefully other states start to do this as well, it's honestly sickening that
this is still a thing to begin with.

